# t-shirt tagging



## barron (Mar 14, 2008)

So I have a t-shirt concept in mind. A concern I have is that I dont want to start up my concept with "xyz clothing" logos printed on the t's and a Hanes tag on the inside. It's my endeavor to build a brand of clothing from the very start so how do I get my company tag in (or on) the shirts??


----------



## HANGARSIXCO (Dec 28, 2007)

First off, congrats on your new endeavor!
You can do a few things, there are a handful of companies on this site that manufacturer woven or heat transfer labels. Usually in low numbers for a fair price. You can cut the Hanes label off and sew your own woven labels on, or heat transfer your labels on. I have seen allot of companies who sell in high end boutiques in L.A and N.Y that cut labels off of shirts from companies like, Continental, American Apparel, Royal Apparel and others; and sew or screen print there own labels on. This is not looked down upon and can save you allot of money on ordering blanks.

Hope this helps.
Chris
Hangar Six Co.


barron said:


> So I have a t-shirt concept in mind. A concern I have is that I dont want to start up my concept with "xyz clothing" logos printed on the t's and a Hanes tag on the inside. It's my endeavor to build a brand of clothing from the very start so how do I get my company tag in (or on) the shirts??


----------



## barron (Mar 14, 2008)

hey Chris,
thanks for the in put. I'm in the bay area are you in so cal??


----------



## HANGARSIXCO (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes we are, good old L.A 
Any help needed just let us know.

Chris 
Hangar Six Co.



barron said:


> hey Chris,
> thanks for the in put. I'm in the bay area are you in so cal??


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

some companies like article 1 and tultex have tearaway labels which would be a lot cleaner and tagless threads prints custom labels


----------

